# QLT Race



## eugen1 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Radon-Team,

Wird es 2011 auch ein QLT-RACE geben? Man findet noch keine Infos auf eurer der Homepage dazu.

Wird es ein Rahmenkit vom QLT-Race 2010(oder 2011) geben?


----------



## psycho82 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bin zwar nicht vom Radon Team, aber schau mal ins aktuelle Radon Magazain "Oversized", gibt es auf www.radon-bikes.de, dort steht ein wenig zu den 2011 QLT Race Modellen (S. 44-45 und S. 147).

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Januar 2011)

Hi,
das QLT Race als Tourenfully mit 100 mm Federweg wird 2011 nicht mehr gebaut. Die Entwicklung geht ganz klar zu mehr Federweg, auch im Toerenbereich. Das Stage hat bei 2 cm mehr Federweg weniger Antriebseinflüsse, ist preislich genauso attraktiv und auch gewichtsmäßig besser dran. Da uns Bodo mit dem Rad ein in allen Belangen verbessertes Rad hingestellt hat, macht ein weiterführen des QLT Race keinen Sinn mehr. Wer die Touren noch etwas sportlicher gestalten will, ist mit den günstigeren Skeen Modellen mit 115 mm Federweg gut beraten. Das Rad hat im letzten Jahr auf Anhieb den Race-Fully Test in der Bike gewonnen und wird für seine vielseitigkeit immer wieder gelobt. Ich fahre es selbst und kann nur sagen, daß ich immer wieder verblüfft bin auf Uphills das Gefühl eines HT zu haben und bergab noch enorme Reserven zu haben.


----------



## Zementsack (22. März 2011)

Wenn ich das so lese, frage ich mich schon, ob ich zwischen meinem QLT Lightning 6.0 WCE von 2006 und einem Skeen einen Unterschied merken würde. Oder gar ob ich nur durch den Wechsel des Rades bei einem Marathon schneller wäre.

Außer bergab, auf wirklich ruppigen Wegen und wenn ich es mal vergesse fahre ich das QLT praktisch immer mit aktivierten Pro-Pedal am RP23.


----------

